# FI 30mA oder 300mA?



## babylon05 (25 Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

wollte mal fragen für den E-Herd in der Küche kann ich da zum Nachrüsten auch einen FI mit 30mA nutzen oder sollte es ein 300mA sein.
Habe oft gehört 300mA. Einen 30mA habe ich noch übrig für z.B. den Herd + Ceranfeld.


----------



## Noggzen (25 Februar 2011)

Nicht mein Fachgebiet aber ....
Man müsste wissen ob es ein alter oder neuer Herd ist?! Bei neueren Geräten weiß dass 30mA ausreichen. Bei mir klappts zumindestens  Probieren geht über studieren

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (25 Februar 2011)

Ein 300mA FI is nur für den Brandschutz gedacht, macht bei einem Stromkreis zumindestens für den Herd in einem "normalen" Haus eher wenig Sinn...30mA oder 10mA sind für den Personenschutz gedacht.

In einem (privaten) Haus macht der 300mA eher Sinn als Schutz der gesamten Anlage gegen Brände.


----------



## mst (25 Februar 2011)

So weit ich mich erinnern kann (Gültig für Österreich),

ist 30mA Vorgeschrieben für Steckbare Verbraucher bis 64A.
Für Festangeschlossene Verbraucher kannst du 100mA nehmen.
300mA wird in einem Haus nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## bimbo (25 Februar 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Ein 300mA FI is nur für den Brandschutz gedacht, macht bei einem Stromkreis zumindestens für den Herd in einem "normalen" Haus eher wenig Sinn...30mA oder 10mA sind für den Personenschutz gedacht.
> 
> In einem (privaten) Haus macht der 300mA eher Sinn als Schutz der gesamten Anlage gegen Brände.


 
10mA mit Zulassung in Deutschland

Lieferant und Bestellnummer hast Du auch?


----------



## Homer79 (25 Februar 2011)

oh welch' Aufregung 



> So weit ich mich erinnern kann (Gültig für Österreich),
> 
> ist 30mA Vorgeschrieben für Steckbare Verbraucher bis 64A.
> Für Festangeschlossene Verbraucher kannst du 100mA nehmen.
> 300mA wird in einem Haus nicht mehr verwendet.


 
...bei uns in Sachsen (Deutschlandweit entzieht sich das meiner Kenntnis) sind 100mA eher untypisch. 300ma meist dann auch selektiv.
30mA bis 64A (bei uns 63A) is schon mutig 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerstromschutzschalter



> 10mA mit Zulassung in Deutschland
> 
> Lieferant und Bestellnummer hast Du auch?


 
Warum nicht 

z.B. ABB: _
2CSF 202 101 R0160

http://library.abb.com/global/scot/...b69c125748e00505cb8/$File/2CDC420013B0101.pdf
_


----------



## Tommi (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

VDE 0100-410 zum Thema...

-FI max. 30mA für Steckdosen, die von Laien benutzt werden.

-FI max. 30mA für Endstromkreise im Außenbereich für tragbare Betriebsmittel

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2011)

Also ganz pauschal ist es so:
30mA ist zwingend vorgeschrieben für Steckdosen bis 20A, und alles was "Außen" ist.

Alles andere ist nur zur Einhaltung der Abschaltzeit (0,2S TT-Netz bzw. 0,4S TN-Netz),
und einhaltung der Berührungsspannung (50V TT-Netz, 230V TN-Netz) da.
Bzw. in (im Privatumfeld) seltenen Fällen auch zum Brandschutz (hier dann <= 300mA).

Insofern ist die Nenndifferenz-Strom des FI's in dem Fall des E-Herdes normativ verhältnismäßig egal.

Es ist allerdings nicht zu erwarten das bei einem E-Herd mit einem 30mA FI Probleme auftreten,
insbesondere nicht, wenn das der einzige Verbraucher am betreffenden FI ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (25 Februar 2011)

> Insofern ist die Nenndifferenz-Strom des FI's in dem Fall des E-Herdes normativ verhältnismäßig egal.
> 
> Es ist allerdings nicht zu erwarten das bei einem E-Herd mit einem 30mA FI Probleme auftreten,
> insbesondere nicht, wenn das der einzige Verbraucher am betreffenden FI ist.


 
...jipp...


----------



## Dr.M (25 Februar 2011)

Festanschlüsse wie z.B. ein Herd brauchen keinen FI. Dementsprechend gibt es dafür auch keine Vorschrift. 

Willst du einen Personenschutz wie bei der Steckdose erreichen, dann brauchst du 30 mA. Willst du nur einen Geräteschutz, dann 300 mA.


Wenn du also unbedingt so ein Teil einbauen willst, dann nimm den 30 mA


Gruß

Dr.M


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

also nimm deinen 30mA FI und bau den ein, viel besser gehts nicht mehr.

Alles was schützt soll auch verwendet werden.


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Festanschlüsse wie z.B. ein Herd brauchen keinen FI. Dementsprechend gibt es dafür auch keine Vorschrift.



Das ist, mit Verlaub gesprochen, absoluter Blödsinn.

Im TT-Netz hast du ab spätestens einen B16 Automaten keine Chance mehr,
in der Norm geforderte Abschaltzeiten einzuhalten, weil das die Erdungswiderstände einfach nicht hergeben.

Im Falle des B16 Automaten würdest du nun also eine Schleifenimpedanz brauchen,
die bei 50V in der Lage ist ~ 80A fließen zu lassen.
R = U/I = 0,63 Ohm, das ist schon extremst niedrig, und bei genauer Betrachtung ist selbst das
in den meisten Fällen schon absolut unrealistisch, diesen Wert dauerhaft auf den Level zu halten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Pockebrd (25 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Im TT-Netz hast du ab spätestens einen B16 Automaten keine Chance mehr


 
Betreibst du dein Herd im TT Netz ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## nade (25 Februar 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, betreibst du in deinem Herd einen FU der einen Ableitstrom besitzt, der größer den 30mA sein könnte?

Also jetzt zwar schon Arbeitsfeldbedingt etwas her, aber noch nicht wirklich einen 30mA FI wegen eines Elektroherdes, der normal Funktioniert, rausfliegen sehn. Es gibt auch einige Wohnungen, wo ganze Etagen über einen einzigen FI laufen. Auch hier bisher noch nicht wirklich was gehört.
Deine Frau scheint dir allerdings auch schon einiges zu Bedeuten, das du ein fest angeschlossenes Gerät über den FI laufen lassen willst.....


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Betreibst du dein Herd im TT Netz ?


Is ja nicht so, das man sich das aussuchen könnte ...
Oder mach mal EON und Co. klar, das du bei dir daheim jetzt unbedingt ein TN-Netz brauchst,
weil dir 40€ für einen FI zu teuer sind ... solltest du was anderes ernten außer schelmischen Gelächter, sag bescheid.


----------



## Pockebrd (4 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> und einhaltung der Berührungsspannung (50V TT-Netz, 230V TN-Netz) da.
> l


 
230V Berührungsspannug, wo hast du das her ?


----------



## MSB (4 März 2011)

Dies ergibt sich indirekt aus der Formel für den höchstzulässigen Schleifenimpedanz.

TT-Netz mit FI:
Zs = 50V / I Delta N


TT-Netz / TN-Netz (Schutz durch Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtung):
Zs = U0 / Ia

U0 = Außenleiter gg. Erde
Ia = Strom der das Abschalten in der geforderten Zeit bewirkt


Nachzulesen ist das ganze in der Aktuellen VDE 0100-410 Abschnitt 411.4/5

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Pockebrd (4 März 2011)

Dachte die Schleifenimpedanz richtet sich nach der Berührungsspannung von max.50V, 
und nicht die Berührungsspannung nach der Schleifenimpedanz.


----------

